# Training 4 days in a row?



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all-Basically, Monday I trained back, Tuesday was rest, Wednesday was chest, and I'm thinking ofdoing legs Thursday, shoulders on Friday and arms on Saturday. Does this sound okay or too much? It is an extra day than I normally do but i'm thinking of starting to add in a day for armson their own. Thanks all.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i train 5 days on the trot mate and rest the weekend. it does me fine.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

6 days on the trot, sunday off.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Totally depends on the individual to be honest. If you can recover well enough then it wil be ok, if you can't you risk overtraining and certain death.


----------



## BRASSNECK (May 24, 2011)

JUST GO WITH HOW YOU FEEL MATE, KEEP THE GOOD FOOD UP, AND P.M.A, BRASSECK


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Moooonday, do a lil cardio on Tuuuesdaaay and on Wednesday an Thursday an Friday and Saturday then we chill on Sunday


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

As long as your allowing each muscle group enough time to rest and your diet is good, no problem at all


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Its fine the more the better, unless your doing like 2hours lifting the same muscle groups everyday plus couple hours cardio i doubt your overtraining. The more the better i say


----------

